# removing stuck down carpet padding



## grace5 (Apr 23, 2008)

How can I remove stuck down carpet padding from a hardwood floor?
(its not rubber,but foam)
Lots of scraping results in little removal,is there some chemical I could use as I have tried goof-off,oops ,snake oil ,  ect to no avail


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Nothing is going to magically remove it. A scraper and some elbow grease is your best option


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Sometimes a scraper will work better if you dull the blade a little. A sharp blade tends to dig in the wood, instead of scraping off the foam.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

How much do you have to remove and what color is it?


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

A drum sander, and a real big guy to run it, maybe two guys.


----------



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

Floordude said:


> A drum sander, and a real big guy to run it, maybe two guys.


 
There is a product called Detach made by Parabond that you should be able to use.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Ahh, better living , by chemicals.

Im buzzed already


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

What's your new floorcovering going to be? I don't think I would be using _Detach_ on wood. Hell you'll never get rid of that disgusting odor if it soaks into cracks and woodgrain.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> What's your new floorcovering going to be? I don't think I would be using _Detach_ on wood. Hell you'll never get rid of that disgusting odor if it soaks into cracks and woodgrain.





Think what is going to detach, when it gets finish applied!!!!!


Never use chemicals, unless your able to flood the place with water, more then once.

Chemical residue is a bond breaker, that will haunt you, big time!


----------



## BellairRP (Oct 8, 2008)

*removing vinyl adhesive on hardwood*

What is the best way to remove vinyl adhesive on a hardwood floor?
I assume the same as the stuck carpet padding; scrape and sand.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Bostiks best has an adhesive remover safe for hardwood flooring. I have used it.
Very nice-


----------



## BellairRP (Oct 8, 2008)

Florcraft, Thankyou for the info. If I have a problem getting my hands on some Bostiks.
Ill know who to ask.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I found it at Lowes


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

*laquer thinner for mastic*

I had a small patch of mastic I didn't want to sand (potentially asbestos). The flooring company had a specialized stripper by the five gallon. He suggested I try laquer thinner. Worked great and evaporated fast. Sanded the next day and refinished no problems.


----------

